# glue and staining



## zzrguy (May 19, 2011)

Hello I'm building a gun cart for Cowboy Action Shooting and I have some question about glue and finishing the cart to give it a old western finish. The cart is some thing like this one.










1. Is there a glue that will take a stain. I have Gorilla glue and you can't stain it. I am gluing the dovetails for more strength (I guess this is the way to do it)?


2. Sanding what grit should I start and finish with. The last sanding should I wet the wood first? 


3. I'm using poplar wood and two of the test board I used have uneven color. I used Min-wax one is red mahogany the other red oak (both look the same color to me?) should I seal the wood first?

4. I was looking to give it a wax finish(I think that's what it called) not a poly coating. What should I use to do this.

5. I would like to add brass corner caps but where do I get these?



Thank you for all the help


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zzrguy said:


> Hello I'm building a gun cart for Cowboy Action Shooting and I have some question about glue and finishing the cart to give it a old western finish. The cart is some thing like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most glues don't take stains well. You may have to touch up with a damp (stain) artist brush.



zzrguy said:


> 2. Sanding what grit should I start and finish with. The last sanding should I wet the wood first?


I would start with 150x-180x before staining. I wouldn't wet the wood at all.



zzrguy said:


> 3. I'm using poplar wood and two of the test board I used have uneven color. I used Min-wax one is red mahogany the other red oak (both look the same color to me?) should I seal the wood first?


Using a sealer might just do that...seal. You could conceivably seal the wood where the coloring isn't effective. A good conditioner (or one you make) will help to even out the penetration, but testing on samples would be a wise idea.



zzrguy said:


> 4. I was looking to give it a wax finish(I think that's what it called) not a poly coating. What should I use to do this.


I don't use wax at all. I prefer maintenance free finishes, and with waxing, it will have to be repeated until the cows come home. A film finish (if you can spray) like a waterbase polyurethane, or if you can't spray...a wipe on version of an oil base polyurethane.



zzrguy said:


> 5. I would like to add brass corner caps but where do I get these?


Try here.












 







.


----------



## zzrguy (May 19, 2011)

Should I just shoot a couple of brads into the joints or is gluing the best way to go.


I changed colors and I'm now using Min-wax Gun Stock stain it is a lot lighter but is think a better chose. Now should I stain the wood before asembly or after or 1 coat before and finsh coats and poly after?


Once again Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zzrguy said:


> Should I just shoot a couple of brads into the joints or is gluing the best way to go.


Ya just can't beat glue and clamps.



zzrguy said:


> I changed colors and I'm now using Min-wax Gun Stock stain it is a lot lighter but is think a better chose. Now should I stain the wood before asembly or after or 1 coat before and finsh coats and poly after? Once again Thanks


I always stain and finish after assembly. The reasoning is that any clean up or dressing to the work can be done. Staining before can inhibit a glue joint. Then you have glue on top of stain. Repairs like that are difficult to hide.












 







.


----------



## zzrguy (May 19, 2011)

Thanks looks like three or four coat of stain will give me the color I want. Even thou I'm using Poplar the wood conditioner makes the stain more uneven the the non-conditioned wood.

On a piece of unconditioned wood I let the stain sit for 15 minutes then wipe off the excess. I liked the color beater before wiping so 'Ill just ad another coat{3rd} or two.{4th}


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zzrguy said:


> Thanks looks like three or four coat of stain will give me the color I want. Even thou I'm using Poplar the wood conditioner makes the stain more uneven the the non-conditioned wood.
> 
> On a piece of unconditioned wood I let the stain sit for 15 minutes then wipe off the excess. I liked the color beater before wiping so 'Ill just ad another coat{3rd} or two.{4th}


Depending on the stain, 15 minutes may be way too long to wait. It would be better to do another application after the previous one dries, than let the unwiped stain sit and dry.












 







.


----------



## zzrguy (May 19, 2011)

Thank you sorry it took so long to reply I'll have pic's up when it all dun.


----------



## zzrguy (May 19, 2011)

Well it ready for staining and I will stain it on saturday.wow when it all togather there is alot to stain


----------

